# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Configurations DNS IIS 8.0

## surfeur2

Bonjour,

J'ai lou un serveur virtuel (Windows Server 2012) et j'essaye de configurer IIS 8.0 pour mon site Internet.

J'ai un nom de domaine: exemple.ch

Comment cre une serveur de nom primaire et secondaire sur IIS 8.0

pour pouvoir aprs renseign switch.ch(registrar).

merci d'avance!

----------


## Hepil

bonjour

Pour crer un serveur de nom, cd un DNS, il faut utiliser utiliser le DNS de ton rseau local par exemple
Tu peux dj y avoir un domaine gr justement par un server DNS.
Le mme server DNS peut grer ton nom de domaine utilis par le web

par exemple :
mondomaine.local (ton rseau local)
mondomaine.fr (pour ton site web)
mondomaine.pro (aussi pour ton mme site web)
Ceci correspondant  3 zoness du mme serveur DNS

Sur le principe, pour le DNS web, il t'en faut deux
le primaire et un secondaire (ou plusieurs)

Ensuite tu peux grer les hosts :
lenomdemonPC.mondomaine.local sur la zone DNS mondomaine.local
www.mondaomaine.fr (enregistrement DNS pour la zone mondomaine.fr)
www.mondomaine.pro (enregistrement DNS pour la zone mondomaine.pro)
ftp.mondomaine.pro (enregistrement DNS pour la zone mondomaine.pro)

Seules les zones mondomaine.pro et mondomaine.fr seront accessibles d'internet (grce  ton registrar que tu paie pour ces 2 zones l)
La zone mondomaine.local sera gratuite, prive et invisible de l'extrieur (par dfaut)

De prfrence, prendre les DNS primaires sur ton rseau local (priv et scuris)
Les DNS secondaires chez ton registrar, gratuitement chez Gandi par ex. (DN6.gandi.net)

Si ton routeur (affect  ton serveur DNS) flanche, c'est le secondaire qui sera interrog
Les serveurs DNS primaires et secondaires envoient les mme infos au clients (internautes)
Ils sont aussi synchronis enter eux,  chaque modification de part et d'autres, ce qui implique un numro de version de LEURS enregistrements respectifs

Je ne sais pas si je rponds  ta question en fait
J'avais juste envie d'crire moi ...
dis moi ?

*PS* : IIS n'a rien  voir avec cela. Il va juste utiliser des informations de ces DNS

@plus  ::lol::

----------


## surfeur2

Merci pour la rponse.

Pour le moment je dbute avec iis 8.0 et windows server 2012.

Avant j'avais un hbergement mutualis mais il y avait plein de problmes... (lenteurs, plantage, demandes de redmarrages, etc...)

Alors je me suis dcid de configurer un serveur virtuel.

J'ai pas beaucoup de connaissances sur les rseaux alors c'est un peu du chinois.

Pour l'instant je n'ai de rseau ni de domaine de rseau, J'ai juste mon serveur et j'ai install iis 8.0.

Je pense que je dois install une (rle ou fonctionnalit - Ajout DNS) dans Windows Server 2012.

Dois je d'abord Installer Domaine Active Directory(et crer un domaine..)?

----------


## Hepil

PAs de souci
AD (active Directory) est utile pour plein de choses
Alors oui, installe le
Il faut aussi promouvoir ton serveur en CPD (contrleur principal de domaine)
il y a une marche  suivre pour ces deux choses, regarde un peu sur le web

ensuite tu installe DNS et DHCP ventuellement si tu as quelques interfaces rseaux  placer sur ton LAN (sas, des PC, CAM ip, imprmante rseaux, ...) tout sera automatique ensuite par la config du DHCP

le DNS tilise AD
le DNS utilise aussi DHCP

tu vois le tout est li et est transparent

dans DNS tu feras ta zone pincipale pour ton domaine LOCAL : MonSite.local

ensuite on verra pour le web

----------


## surfeur2

J'ai install active directory et lors cette installation j'ai pu install aussi les services dns, j'ai nomm mon domaine: .....priv et renseign sur une nouvelle fret.

Dans la gestion DNS (pour ma premire zone)

Assistant nouvelle Zone

J'ai ce choix  faire

Choisissez la faon dont les donnes de la zone doivent tre rpliques:

- (bouton radio, non coch) Vers tous les serveurs DNS excuts sur des contrleurs de domaines dans cette fret: ....priv

- (bouton radio, coch) Vers tous les serveurs DNS excuts sur des contrleurs de domaines dans ce domaine: ....priv

- (bouton radio, non coch) Vers tous les contrleurs de ce domaine (comptabilit...): ....priv

Puis-je dois choisir quel zone de recherche inverse (IPv4 ou IPV6 (je crois que celle-ci est coch)).

Quel informations mettre dans IPV6?

merci d'avance!

----------


## surfeur2

Je crois que je me suis tromp de Zones...

Il y a 2 types de zones

Zones de recherche directes et zones de recherche inverse.

Je pense que je dois choisir la premire (Zones de recherche directes).

J'ai configur comme ceci:

Zones de recherche directes - > Action -> Zone principale 
-> Vers tout les serveurs DNS excuts sur des contrleurs de domaine dans ce domaine: .....priv

->Nom de la zone .....local

->N'autoriser que les mises  jours dynamiques scurises (recommand pour Active Directory).

Voil je dois crer une zone secondaire maintenant?

----------


## Hepil

bonjour

bon dbut.
les paramtres sont tous modifiable ensuite donc pas de souci pour les rplications de serveur DNS

comme dit, la zone *locale* te servira pour ton domaine *local*, et pour le web, il faut crer une zone principale pour chaque domaine que TU VEUX GERER sur ce mme serveur DNS.

Si ton registrar gre aussi la zone DNS principale (je pense qu'il le permettent tous), tu pourras crer seulement une zone secondaire sur mme DNS local.
la rplication sera  configurer pour que les serveurs soients synchroniss. Il peut y avoir autant de server DNS secondaires que ncessaire.

Inversement, ton registrar peut servir de DNS SECONDAIRE si tu gres ton DNS primaire chez toi, comme GANDI le permet (entres autres registrar). C'est ma solution personnelle actuellement.

----------


## Skilippage

Bonjour,

J'ai du mal a raliser lopration suivante : 

J'ai un nom de domaine chez 1&1 que je redirige vers mon serveur ddi (win server 2012) en fournissant l'adresse IP de mon ddi sur la zone DNS sur l'interface 1&1.

J'ai un rpertoire virtuel qui pointe vers le dossier contenant le contenu de mon site.

Je sais que je dois crer des zone DNS mais je ne comprends pas comment je peux cbler mon nom de domaine chez 1&1 avec mon site sur mon ddi ?


Pourriez-vous m'aider SVP car je glre depuis un bon moment ?

Je vous en remercie d'avance.

----------


## BenjGe

non mais attends si tu veux juste faire des sites avec IIS tu n'as pas besoin d'un active directory  ::weird:: 

AD c'est pour les entreprises, AD c'est un annuaire qui est utilis pour centraliser les info et les confiurations dans un domaine informatique. Ca permet de grer l'identit informatique des collaborateurs et c'est le point de dpart pour tablir des autorisations aux ressources de l'entreprise (serveurs de fichiers, imprimante, vpn).
Alors oui on peut se servir d'ad pour grer les utilisateurs d'un site web, mais bon des utilisateus locaux au serveur aurait pu suffire amplement, ou le modle par dfaut de site dans visual sutdio qui implemente le login en base de donne aussi.

Ensuite pour ton dns je ne suis pas sr de comprendre. Si tu veux simplement implmenter une liaison dns sur ton site iis avec le nom de domaine en swich.ch, ben tu cres ta liaison en renseignant tes paramtres. Il faut simplement que tu t'assures que ta connexion rseau utilise les serveurs de ton registrar pour rsoudre dns. L encore crer un serveur dns pour un site c'est le marteau de thor pour craser un moustique.

Et pour finir ad utilise dns, et donc quand tu installes ad il installe dns.

Il n'y a pas besoin non plus de parler de DHCP, ce n'est pas du lan........ ::roll:: 

Surfeur2 a lou un serveur virtuel chez un hbergeur pour mettre un site web dessus....c'est tout.

Bon sinon surfeur2:
Renouvelle ton serveur from scratch.
Dans la zone dns de ton registrar ajoute un hte A avec pour nom celui de ton serveur et pour l'ip, l'ip publique de ton serveur.
Sur ton serveur, va dans les proprits TCP/IP de ta connexion rseau et mets en serveur primaire et secondaire les IP des serveurs dns de ton registrar.
Installe le rle IIS.
Dans IIS dans le default web site, clic droit dessus/laison/ajoute une nouvelle liaison en http ou autre et mets l'url de ton site web. Ajoute un rpertoire virtuel au default web site et fais le pointer vers l'application que tu veux publier.
Et c'est tout.

Et pour skilipage pareil, ajoute une liaison  ton site web dans iis et mets le nom dns de ton site que tu as enregistr sur ton registrar

----------

